# What do you do to earn a living?



## NotaVegetarian (Nov 2, 2005)

What do we do to earn our lively hood?  What is it we do to earn our paychecks?


Me, I am in the IT field. Yes I work with computers, servers, network infrastructures, all day.  I do specialize in a portion of it.  I love what I do, I truly enjoy working in this field.  

What do you do?


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 2, 2005)

Evidently i photoshop Looty pictures for pointless laughes.  At least, that is what i have done most of this morning!!!  Gotta love the real estate business!!!!


----------



## hunter rich (Nov 2, 2005)

I am a manufacturing engineer/machine programmer for a comercial cabinet company.


----------



## dbodkin (Nov 2, 2005)

Retired SAN Support Consultant (aka Support Chimp)


----------



## Michael Lee (Nov 2, 2005)

Operations Manager for the Office of Financial Aid at Valdosta State University

Host of outdoor Television show, Southern Backwoods Adventures

Webmaster for 15-20 websites.

Man, I stay too dang busy!

ML


----------



## Harvester (Nov 2, 2005)

Chemical reactor operator 

Repo cars on the side


----------



## Stingray23 (Nov 2, 2005)

Corparate Controller for an International Customs Broker near Hartsfield Inlt Airport ( I refuse to change the name of the airport)


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 2, 2005)

Transportation Specialist a/k/a dispatcher for a Trucking Co. in Mcdonough area!
Most of our stuff is done on the computer these days instead of on the phone! I used to buy and sell land for a Land Co. in Middle Ga. really enjoyed that and did well with it for 3-yrs. then it sort of went downhill. 
I am  back in Trucking don't like it but hey it pays the bills!


----------



## Minner (Nov 2, 2005)

> Me, I am in the IT field. Yes I work with computers, servers, network infrastructures, all day.



Me too. Sys Admin for a foodservice distribution company.


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 2, 2005)

Residential Property appraiser.. I make a living helping realtors & mortgage brokers get rich


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Nov 2, 2005)

Staff writer/reporter for the Oglethorpe Echo in Lexington....Go to four meetings a month (city councils, board of eduation, planning commission) and cover those, along with anything else my editor feels is newsworthy in the county


----------



## lmbhanger (Nov 2, 2005)

Retired from the Medical Sales Industry at 30 years old. I am now getting my MBA from Tennessee, and will be graduating in December and going to work for Time Warner as the VP of Marketing.


----------



## Lthomas (Nov 2, 2005)

I work hard trying not to work.


----------



## Al White (Nov 2, 2005)

I work on puters too.  My other job is helping run a family business for guided hunts.  Wish I could do that one full time!


----------



## Slayer (Nov 2, 2005)

*According to Randy...nothing!!!!!*

Federal Employee

20 years

FAA

Telecommunications Specialist

Monitor and Maintain all telecomm assets that bring voice & data to our facilities in the Southeastern US ( Radar, Comm, remote monitoring of sites, enroute signaling for commercial and Military aviation)


----------



## redpredator (Nov 2, 2005)

*Tractor Salesman*

I Sell Tractors,skid Steer Loaders, Excavators, And All Avaliable Equipment.handy Place To Work When Food Plots Need Planting.


----------



## DYI hunting (Nov 2, 2005)

Direct mail adverting and the direct mail everything else.


----------



## stravis (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm a project manager for a construction company.


----------



## dawgvet (Nov 2, 2005)

Name says it all.  Really, I'm a veterinarian.  I work on dogs and cats to have my own horses and cows.  And no, I can't clean a deer any faster that the rest of you, only I have to know all the medical names for what's in the gut pile.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 2, 2005)

Poster child for the "Peter Priciple"

I was one of the best residential door installation craftsmen in Ga., IMHO!

So now I sit behind a desk utilizing my people skills   and computer skills  to run the company

Serious question - anyone out there have a good method to organize and keep a desk clean.


----------



## finless brown (Nov 2, 2005)

Financial Consultant- I get to spend most of the spring and fall in the woods taking my clients hunting.


----------



## Deerman (Nov 2, 2005)

Taxidermist


----------



## duke13 (Nov 2, 2005)

Landscape Supervisor/ arborist for Emory University


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 2, 2005)

Another puter guy.

Spent 10 years programming and working into Management at Johnson Controls only to get "downsized" when they closed our division.

Now I am a Network Analyst doing routers, firewalls, vpns, servers, etc...  

I like what I do, but would like to be outside more.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Nov 2, 2005)

Registered Forester and partners with a logger, we do 1st thinnings here in NE Ga.


----------



## gottahunt (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm a pricing assistant for a trucking company at the corporate office in Duluth...I basically decide what discount the customers get with our company.  I also get to do some customer service stuff...

As far as keeping a desk clean...drawers...I love em...shove just about everything in them...

Seriously, I use a hanging folder for each month and one for each day of the month (in a drawer) - a tickler file...keeps me on track...I've already got baby brain and can barely remember what I did 10 seconds ago, much less what I have to do tomorrow...


----------



## Jerry L. Lyda (Nov 2, 2005)

Train dogs. protection, detection obedience. I also pay very close attention to what my wife says.


----------



## jasonmiddlebrooks (Nov 2, 2005)

Computer Storage solutions.  Help people store computer data and protect it in the event of a diaster.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 2, 2005)

Geometric dimensioning and Tolerancing professional. I also program coordinate measuring machines.
Love my J O B...   
Kev


----------



## SimpleMan (Nov 2, 2005)

I am a peddler.
I sell aluminum and vinyl extrusions.
I travel Georgia I-20 south, the Florida panhandle, all of Alabama, and middle Tennesee.
Been doing 27 years. Done the management thing and hated it!!
Much prefer the traveling than being chained to a desk!!
AND NO!! we do not sell to deer stand Mfg. Too much liability.
And yes, I can sell the tubing but I do not know what it is used for.


----------



## Steady73 (Nov 2, 2005)

Disaster recovery/business resumption manager for a large insurance company


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Nov 2, 2005)

*Mortgage Broker*

Jason May
Senior Loan Consultant
Lenox Financial Mortgage
64 Perimeter Center East, 15th Floor
Atlanta, GA 30346
678) 281-2381-phone
510) 740-3615-fax
jmay@lenoxnational.com


----------



## parkerman (Nov 2, 2005)

Work for City government

Water treatment plant operator/Backflow program coordinator


----------



## waldohunts (Nov 2, 2005)

*Tractor salesman...*

Tractors, mowers, utility vehicles...but looking to get a job with the DNR as a Conservation Ranger.


----------



## SLUGGER (Nov 2, 2005)

Drafter for a local EMC.


----------



## Pineapple (Nov 2, 2005)

Retired military, LEO. Pilot........yep, my wife tells me to get them there things...I get'em then Pilot over where she tells me to.. I get more things and Pilot of there...


----------



## scshep2002 (Nov 2, 2005)

Private Investigator  I perform surveillance on people who have fallen and say they can't get up!!!! Also check out those cheatin husbands/wives from time to time  Always something different and interesting to look at everyday!!!


----------



## bettyboop (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm a Paralegal - love the law, but sometimes it has it's downfall
like every other job


----------



## killitgrillit (Nov 2, 2005)

Jet engine mechanic, private investigator,and locksmith   and what ever else I can get my grubby little fingers into  
 And in my off time   I'am trying to control the deer population in Georgia


----------



## spaceman (Nov 2, 2005)

Rocket Scientist


----------



## HuntinMaconCO (Nov 2, 2005)

I do technical support for Kodak.  Talk to customers all day on the phone and listen to their problems.


----------



## Havana Dude (Nov 2, 2005)

*babalabalabalababalalaba*

I'm just a gigalo!

Nah, really, just a fireman and a carpenter.


----------



## baker7mm (Nov 2, 2005)

*What Do You Do*

I am a Navy Hospital Corpsman ( medic for you non military types ) I patch Marines up .


----------



## Buzz (Nov 2, 2005)

I design Enterprise Intranet and Internet Portal and Information Systems for larger companies.  I have programmed for many years in C++ on UNIX, C++ for Windows Client Server apps, dozens and dozens of Intranet and Internet systems in JSP, ASP, Java J2EE solutions, .Microsoft NET, SharePoint, etc.

My title is a Software Architect but that does not really say what I do.


----------



## marknga (Nov 2, 2005)

Sales Manager at Mid State RV Center in Byron Ga.


Mark


----------



## hunter rich (Nov 2, 2005)

spaceman said:
			
		

> Rocket Scientist




Bragger


----------



## RCCola (Nov 2, 2005)

Controller for a General Contractor in Alpharetta doing work all over the South.


----------



## fredw (Nov 2, 2005)

Unemployed.....but I did work in project management and management for software development in IBM for 31 years and then as a consultant for them for another 7 years.  

Just an old retired full time grandpa now.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2005)

I work for an Architectural Firm writing specs., quality control and building code confirmation.  20 years and I am about tired of it.  I want to sell T shirts on the beach.


----------



## TimR (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm a supervisor in the call center of a real estate investment firm in Atl.  They treat us well and I like the folks I work with but I basically get yelled at a lot for stuff that isn't my fault.... not the most fun I've ever had but it pays the bills.....

tr


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 2, 2005)

I own a few businesses here in N. Ga.

Alpha Omega Real Estate
American Sign Co. and part owner of
Advantage Decks and Siding
full time father of two boys with a third due Christmas day

guess I'm a little busy too eh?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 2, 2005)

Construction Inspector for the Athens/Clarke Co. Government


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 2, 2005)

Telecom....thank me when your phone works.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Nov 2, 2005)

I am a horseshoer, i love my job, pays good and lets me workformyself so i can take off more to go hunting


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 2, 2005)

Bowhunter24 said:
			
		

> I am a horseshoer, i love my job, pays good and lets me workformyself so i can take off more to go hunting


Knew a guy named Denny who did the same thing around the Wesley Chapel, Quail Hollow area.. You know him??


----------



## Dub (Nov 2, 2005)

A crew leader (production supervisor) at a local tire manufacturer....work various rotating shifts to allow a few weekdays every month to hunt.

I work with some of the finest people on Earth.  I am truly blessed in this regard.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Nov 2, 2005)

stravis said:
			
		

> I'm a project manager for a construction company.



Which one. I own a commercial drywall company, besides drywall we also do steel stud framing, and acoustical ceilings. Figured we might know each other.


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 2, 2005)

Land Surveyor - in charge of overseeing about 14 field crews, along with client relations, job calculations, GPS processing, supply clerk, job scheduler, a few quotes for projects here and there, assistant project management, coffee maker, etc, etc. 

Not enough time in the day to accomplish everything and that is working pretty much 60 hours every week.

My second job is the family and chores around the house.

My third job is the best - part time deer and turkey hunter


----------



## Whitetailer (Nov 2, 2005)

Charter fishing captain in the Florida Keys since 1979.


                             Whitetailer


----------



## bigdave (Nov 2, 2005)

me i'm a lowly little mechanic/shop manager. if you need any work around fayetteville, GA call williams auto serv. and ask for dave.                                                                                                                       little cheap adv.


----------



## rabuncountyhunter (Nov 2, 2005)

Forester Work In Woods All Day


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 2, 2005)

I have to sit here all day and read every post and try to decide why someone would have typed that


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2005)

Barehand lineman-Ga. Power co.


----------



## Woods Master (Nov 2, 2005)

Certified Hockeyologist.  I install septic tanks water lines landscaping anything to get dirty and make a dollar.


----------



## ZACK (Nov 2, 2005)

I am an Account Executive (Salesman) for Diversified Communications Group Inc. in Covington.  We are a telecommunications and security solutions provider, but we do anything low-voltage.

-Phone systems (We are business partners w/ Avaya and Mitel)

-Burglar and Fire Alarm systems (Honeywell systems)

-CCTV (Video surveillance systems)

-Access Control systems

-Cabling infrastructure (Voice/data)

-Intercom systems

-Data Networking

We are the One-stop-shop for low-voltage systems


----------



## DDHUNT (Nov 2, 2005)

I fly, then enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## raghorn (Nov 2, 2005)

Woods Master said:
			
		

> Certified Hockeyologist. I install septic tanks water lines landscaping anything to get dirty and make a dollar.


Hockeyologist, I like that! I'm a production supervisor for a large flooring company, but I used to be a hockeyologist too.


----------



## cowboyron (Nov 2, 2005)

Own a small fiberglass shop. We do it all when it comes to Fiberglass. Mainly boats, shooting house's and water tanks.


----------



## Jimmys 78 (Nov 2, 2005)

I am an assitant woodhandler for that great papermaking company called international paper.(ha,ha,ha)


----------



## Son (Nov 2, 2005)

*Man, what a mixture of folks...*

Retired Phoneman (GTE), retired Taxidermist but I do ocassionally work. Carpenter, electrician, roofer, painter, flooring, ceramic tile = Just a good renovation fellow for old houses...and guess I'm employed by the govmint, they send me a check every month.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 2, 2005)

General Contractor. Mostly residential, small commercial.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 2, 2005)

Project Manager for Mech Contractor.


----------



## phoneman (Nov 2, 2005)

3rd generation phoneman. Started nearly nine years ago as a lineman, now in Supply Chain Management. Also own a small business and do a little consulting as time permits.


----------



## gabowman (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm a manufacturing scheduler in a disc brake plant.


----------



## ofdtruckie (Nov 2, 2005)

Firefighter and part time landscaper to pay them lease prices in georgia.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 2, 2005)

Valve salesman.

Was just promoted to Director of Knife Gate Sales for North America at Tyco Valves and Controls. I travel the US and Canada selling valves for slurry service, abrasives, etc.


----------



## gumpster34 (Nov 2, 2005)

firefighter/paramedic for 10 yrs love my job and helping people


----------



## Huntingdawg (Nov 2, 2005)

*Insurance Agent*

Property & Casualty commercial lines insurance


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2005)

*Retired and still working, must be nuts!*

Retired from Uncle Sams   underwater canoe club(Submarine Service for the unknowing), and now I supplement that check by working as a Field Service Tech on Engines, Generators, and Switchgears. I must be nuts   or just a workaholic.


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 3, 2005)

Water And Wastewater Analyst/ Fireman


----------



## WLMIII (Nov 3, 2005)

Project manager for commercial construction company.


----------



## TJay (Nov 3, 2005)

Telecomm - high speed voice and data for our business customers.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Nov 3, 2005)

Technical Writer for major airline in Atlanta for 17 years..


----------



## jeclif (Nov 3, 2005)

Retired


----------



## hunter rich (Nov 3, 2005)

Mine changes as of Monday I will be an operator/programmer on 2 CNC Routers.


----------



## Bucknut (Nov 3, 2005)

Looty and I hang out and wait for the next natural disaster so we can hit up all the effected Wal-marts to stock up for our Ebay listings......... 

Kidding of course...I do however provide remote technical support for a line of Servers......


----------



## Limbshaker (Nov 3, 2005)

*what do you do?*

Contractor, and a Dry cleaner owner/operator

in Southeast GA


git'r


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Nov 3, 2005)

7th grade math and science teacher...


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 3, 2005)

Land acquisition, development, and land sales.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Nov 3, 2005)

Production Manager/Graphic Designer 

DB BB


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Nov 3, 2005)

Firefighter/paramedic for a county in metro atlanta and just started as a flight paramedic with RescueAir1


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 3, 2005)

Independant Yacht technition, simi retired {only work enough to pay for hunting and fishing}


----------



## wildlands (Nov 3, 2005)

Wildland firefighter-will travel to a good fire. Then when the state wants to save money I become a roofer, carpenter,painter, mechanic, and other duties as assigned.

Also starting a small kennel raising and training tracking dogs.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Nov 3, 2005)

i work in hvac...

if i had it my way... i'd be a product tester for hunting stuff


----------



## chris l (Nov 3, 2005)

Point of Sale Project Management and run a direct mail company


----------



## CheapSeats (Nov 3, 2005)

ESE teacher in Lake Buter, FL. I'd much rather be renting jet skis and sipping on a beverage in the Bahamas.


----------



## CARVER (Nov 3, 2005)

Work for an architect firm, plan layouts and detail drawings.


----------



## gordylew (Nov 3, 2005)

Firerfighter/Paramedic for a Metro Atl. department. Fulltime bird watcher.(would say hunter but this year has been rough)  Fulltime dad to 3 girls.


----------



## Stalker (Nov 3, 2005)

Owner of a Fire Protection Company.


----------



## rusty_bucket (Nov 3, 2005)

Graphic Designer and Outdoors Television Show Host.

Outdoors Television Online 

I am a Woody's Addict!!


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 3, 2005)

*Land Surveyor*

19 years


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 3, 2005)

I run a couple of mutual funds for SunTrust in Atlanta....Man is that a long drive every day from Oxford!


----------



## Jdub (Nov 3, 2005)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> 19 years



Poor guy   

I do the same here in Clermont


----------



## GIGLM9 (Nov 3, 2005)

Controller for a small IT consulting company in Woodstock.


----------



## newmoon (Nov 3, 2005)

I was a diesel mechanic for 18 years, My current job started as a hobby and grew into full time. I make turkey calls for a living, it gets a little tough this time of year but the mad rush getting ready for turkey season makes up for it. I try to build my supplys up for the hunting shows and orders all summer and fall and do R&D from march thru may, in other words I Turkey hunt every day of the season.  I am truely blessed by GOD to get to do this.   newmoon


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 3, 2005)

Chemist - Work for a medical device company.


----------



## 308winchester (Nov 3, 2005)

purchasing for wholesale distributor in the manufactured housing industry .


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 3, 2005)

TurkeyGod said:
			
		

> Jason May
> Senior Loan Consultant
> Lenox Financial Mortgage
> 64 Perimeter Center East, 15th Floor
> ...




Is that the same Lenox Financial that you hear on the radio all the time????!!!


----------



## Lonesome Pine G.C. (Nov 3, 2005)

counter sales hvac supply house.  just starting a game call business.  hence the name, Lonesome Pine Game Calls


----------



## Adirondacker (Nov 3, 2005)

Part time High School Science teacher (1520 hours/year). 

Full time (the remaining 7240 hours in the year)  husband, father, hunter, guide, and fisherman.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 3, 2005)

I get to play all day!!!   I'm an Elementary PE teacher/ High school football and track coach!  Doesn't get much better...unless I was a prostaffer and got to hunt all the time!


----------



## Keith48 (Nov 3, 2005)

Health and life insurance. Also a professional sax player.


----------



## quailchaser (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm a Police Lieutenant with the Savannah-Chatham Metro PD assigned to Precinct 1.


----------



## bayoudawg (Nov 3, 2005)

Project Manager (construction) at UGA.

A.ka. The Blame Receptical


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 3, 2005)

beginnersluck said:
			
		

> I get to play all day!!!   I'm an Elementary PE teacher/ High school football and track coach!  Doesn't get much better...unless I was a prostaffer and got to hunt all the time!



Oh! but it does get better....


Keith48 gets paid for sax!


----------



## scottl29 (Nov 3, 2005)

Director of Sales for hotel and conference center. Also, part time Chef.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Nov 3, 2005)

I work in the bindery at a big print shop in Norcross


----------



## ufg8r93 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Occupation*

Institutional Investment Consultant. I help pension funds, 401k plans, endowments, and foundations design, implement, and monitor their investment programs. I have clients in IL, MA, IA, TX, NC, SC, MD, FL, and LA. Notice that GA isn't in there  

Don't appear to be too many hunters in the world of finance...


----------



## Crosshair (Nov 3, 2005)

Network Manager Telecom....25 yrs


----------



## oneshot (Nov 3, 2005)

going to  college for a firefighter/paramedic


----------



## Krazyhorses (Nov 3, 2005)

I work for Verizon as a Central Office Tech on the wire line side. I install the equipment for dial tone,data and video


----------



## bucknerrhs (Nov 3, 2005)

7-12 Agriculture teacher and FFA advisor, St.Clair Co. Alabama
 I also own 4 boiler houses and grow for Tyson Foods.

"Here by the owl"


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 3, 2005)

son, you just ain't right!!  



			
				Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> Oh! but it does get better....
> 
> 
> Keith48 gets paid for sax!


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Nov 3, 2005)

Hosedragger.


----------



## Joe Moran (Nov 3, 2005)

I own a small Heating & Air Conditioning Company named Alcovy Mechanical.

Haven't got rich yet...just proud to be able to pay myself a steady paycheck!


----------



## Buckeye1 (Nov 3, 2005)

firefighter/college student...trying to get a higher paying job


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Nov 3, 2005)

I am a supervisor, on third shift, with the Timken Bearing Company. I have been working here for the past 18 years. I would like to work somewhere else, but there is no where around SW Georgia that can compete with Timken's salary and benefits, so I reackon I will be here for a while longer. 
I forgot to mention that I am a full time dad of a 13 going on 30 year old daughter. She keeps me very busy. She is very active in 4-H, and I am also a shotgun coach for the Grady County shotgun team.


----------



## blindhog (Nov 4, 2005)

Brain Surgeon


Really I have a cabinet shop, 4 employees right now...
Anybody got any experience?  I'm hiring!


----------



## randyb (Nov 4, 2005)

Licensed Mental Health Counselor.  I work for a small county hospital.  I also work as an Emergency Medical Technician and in a prior life was a history teacher.


----------



## Burl E. (Nov 4, 2005)

*Well,*

I am Pres./CEO of Watson Diversified Outdoor Services Inc..

Co- Pres. of Old Kerns Game Calls 
We make Custom Handmade Turkey 
(friction glass o/ glass, glass o/ slate with your pictures and logo / promo calls with your company's logo), 
Deer, Duck, Predator, Elk Game calls and Owl hooters.  

A Outdoor Connection franchise owner.
We arrange hunting, fishing and adventure travel with over 220 Inspected outfitters, guides, charters and lodges around the world. 
Check it out at huntingfishingtravel4u.com  

and when I have some spare time (  Yea, right) I build custom ammo boxes, boat shaped bookshelves and weather stations.


----------



## Warthog (Nov 4, 2005)

Operations Manager for a wholesale floor covering distributor.

Oh yeah, retired USAF.


----------



## electricanhunter (Nov 4, 2005)

*electrical*

I am a foreman for union electrical comany.
7 YEARS.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah what ever           (toot toot )


----------



## Beehaw (Nov 4, 2005)

I own a barber shop, can't you tell from my avatar.

Really, electrical sales.


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Nov 5, 2005)

blindhog said:
			
		

> Brain Surgeon
> 
> 
> Really I have a cabinet shop, 4 employees right now...
> Anybody got any experience?  I'm hiring!



Any experience in what, if you are talking about building cabinets, you are out of luck. But, if you are talking about hunting give me a call, and I will work for free. 

Just joking!! What cabinet shop do you own in Thomasville? I live in Cairo and I have done some work with Counter Tops & More out of Cairo.


----------



## jlt4800 (Nov 5, 2005)

flexo press operator
    printing lotto tickets
    DAD TO 4 YOUNGINS


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Nov 5, 2005)

Retired from J & J as Powder Dept. manager for 27 years. Love the Music, that a pack of beagle hounds make when running rabbits!  Don't get all excited, I have warned them about running, those old stinking deer!  If anyone would like to hear the music and take a few shots, catch up with me after the deer season is closed, in January. My "Daddy Rabbit kennels" started out as a hobby, today it is a full time job! They open six days a week, but never on Sunday. Aubrey Holcombe, Royston, Ga. 706-245-5391, Yours In Sports. The Dady Rabbit


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Nov 5, 2005)

Night shift supervisor for a printing company in Alpharetta GA.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Nov 5, 2005)

meter reader for ngemc,  and i have a small wildlife nuiscance removal business on the side


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 5, 2005)

Assistant manager of a Chick-fil-A restaurant.  That's why I need more venison = I eat so much chicken, I hiccup feathers.


----------



## chilidawg (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm a paramedic in north ga. I fix folks up and clean up messes.


----------



## roadkill (Nov 5, 2005)

Ex Delta Avionics tech.

I'm now an AH-64D Apache helicopter crewchief/mechanic working for a civilian contractor at Redstone Arsenal, AL.


----------



## lswoody (Nov 5, 2005)

Lead Man in Detail Dept. at Steel Fabrication plant in Roanoke, AL


----------



## striper commander (Nov 5, 2005)

I run a printing press for the ajc.


----------



## sparky (Nov 5, 2005)

*Guess*

 electrical supervisor for Berry College


----------



## tracker (Nov 5, 2005)

*job*

I am a 5th grade math teacher at Macedonia Elementary School in Cherokee County, work an after school program 4+ days a week, go to classes I am taking for a doctorate, dad to two boys: almost 6 years old and two years old; working on adopting a little girl next year, hunt every chance I get, and most of all give my wife someone to blame for everything!  

(p.s.: she never reads this site!)  

Danny


----------



## GAGE (Nov 5, 2005)

I am the new car sales manager for our family owned dealership!


----------



## Woody52 (Nov 5, 2005)

Real estate.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 5, 2005)

firefighter an electrican on  the  side  when  i  am  not hunting or fishing.


----------



## AliBubba (Nov 5, 2005)

I make others think...


----------



## nosfedgta (Nov 5, 2005)

I am a painter and alos do pressure washing.. My buisness is strugling cause it is new. I worked for someone else long enough  so I took a go at it on my own.. Anyone need any pressure washing or painting let me know... Ill even give gon members a discount 

I also have a small side business selling performance parts for race cars. I sell and install nitrous kits for all kinds of cars. I am a dealer for Nitorus Express, AFR, Midwest Racing Converters, and a few others. Its not a living yet, but its gets me some nice discounts on parts for my personal car. If anyone needs any parts let me know

here is a pic of my car...


----------



## quackwacker (Nov 6, 2005)

*Ingersoll-Rand*

I sell Construction Equipment for Ingersoll-Rand.
Perimeter Bobcat.
Love my job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorlife99 (Nov 7, 2005)

*do you know*

DO you know what the difference between a Delta employee and a pizza is?         A pizza can feed your family.   Now you see why I hunt


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 7, 2005)

Middle School teacher for 21 years.


----------



## kevincox (Nov 7, 2005)

I am a sales rep for Sanofi-Aventis Pharma. I sell chemotherapy drugs to Oncologist from S Atlanta to Ga coast.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 7, 2005)

I own a Management consulting firm that specializes in Process improvement, Business Intelligence, and .NET development projects.

If any of you other  IT guys need any consulting help please let me know! Discounts available for Woody brothers!  

Check it out here:

www.panthertechnologies.com


----------



## eagle47 (Nov 7, 2005)

HIgh School Football Coach and Strength and Conditioning Coordinator at my School.  The Football Season is over for us and I am living in the Woods.  It has been awesome with the time change.  I can get in 2 hours before school each day.


----------



## eagle47 (Nov 7, 2005)

I am a High School Football Coach


----------



## kcausey (Nov 7, 2005)

*Thoroughbread of Transportation*

I'm a Conductor/Brakeman for the Thoroughbread of Transportation.  I give Norfolk Southern 40-90hrs a week and they treat me ok.  I work on the old Southern Railway lines.  I currently work in a yard building small trains for other trains to pick up on the way to Macon and Savannah.  I also sometimes run the 49mph mainline from macon to savannah and macon to augusta........it pays the bills. (not an engineer yet, give me about 3-4 years)

I am also a 23 yr old loviing husband, father of a 19 mo old boy, and got another boy on the way in January.


----------



## billy336 (Nov 7, 2005)

I am operations manager for a refuse company. Lets just say that hurricanes create a bit of a mess. A year ago I had 0 grey hairs, now I can't count high enough to get them all. Katrina was a monster, but we have had six in two years. I'm over it .


----------



## jqcargle (Nov 7, 2005)

Senior designer for a lumber supply company, I create structural designs for the residential and commercial building trades. Which means I sit behind a desk all day long working on a computer using AutoCad. Pays the bills!


----------



## msdins (Nov 7, 2005)

*Geographic Information Systems Specialist*

I am a GIS Specialist for a major gas company in Atlanta (scared to say the name because of when you guys get your heating bills). Not the most fun in the world but I do get free access to aerial photos, topo maps, and GPS Equipment. 



			
				jqcargle said:
			
		

> Which means I sit behind a desk all day long working on a computer using AutoCad. Pays the bills!



I use AutoCAD a lot too.


----------



## hambone44 (Nov 7, 2005)

I am a technical consultant for a national web hosting company for real estate brokerages and agents, and a senior graphic designer in advertising dept. of the same.

I am also a wildlife artist.


----------



## OffShoreMedic (Nov 7, 2005)

I work as a Paramedic on an offshore oil drilling rig in the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## one more step (Nov 7, 2005)

Electrical Contractor


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 7, 2005)

I sell life insurance


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 7, 2005)

I am a Project Manager for a HVAC and General Contracting Company.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 7, 2005)

*I make the side seam material for Huggies pull-ups*

In other words the material that holds the front of the pant to the back of the pant.Been with the company since 1992.Work rotating 12 hour shifts every two weeks.It's a job!!!


----------



## Stealthman (Nov 7, 2005)

*Job*

I count the toilet roll sheets to make sure you get what your paying for.


----------



## eagle47 (Nov 8, 2005)

I am  a Teacher and Coach High School Football.  Football Season is over for us, so with the time change I have been hitting it morning and noon.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Nov 8, 2005)

*Thermographic technician*

I get to use one of those cool infrared cameras to hunt hot spots.  Also have my class two electrical license and do contracting on the side.


----------



## GA Hunter (Nov 8, 2005)

*Banking*

VP - Banking Operations
Synovus Financial Corp.

Anybody have banking needs?  Give us a call, 39 banks located in Ga, Fl, Al, Tn & SC.  

Don't get to hunt as much as I'd like, but the company has been very good to me.  Provides for the wife and 3 kids (8, 5, & 3 ).


----------



## one more step (Nov 8, 2005)

Stealthman said:
			
		

> I count the toilet roll sheets to make sure you get what your paying for.


Thats a crappy job.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Nov 8, 2005)

land development accountant


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 8, 2005)

radiologic technologist(x-ray)i nuke people for a living


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 8, 2005)

actually i dont nuke them just throw some occational rads to the nads1


----------



## devolve (Nov 8, 2005)

Commercial building contractor. Condos right now. Come May 2006 I will be Plowing my farm in Iowa for VERY LARGE DEER!! 
--cjc--


----------



## elkoholic (Nov 8, 2005)

I am a lumber salesman


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Nov 9, 2005)

Im in the insurance business! I work with Life, Health, disability and Long Term Care! Allows me to hunt a good bit! 
-Kwak


----------



## jedisme (Nov 9, 2005)

radiologic technologist. one more semester then....mri tech.


----------



## todd (Nov 9, 2005)

police


----------



## B&B Slayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I only 15 but I help my uncle farm,example-cut,tetter,rake,bail hay in the summer.Feed it in the winter,load mineral blocks and feed.My dad is a half owner in a backhoe businss,the other owner loves to hunt so they take off alot and we get to hunt more often than not


----------



## buckeroo (Nov 10, 2005)

I am the IT Manager at an insurance company in Duluth. I am pretty sure we are the largest independant agency in Gwinnett.


----------



## BDAWG (Nov 10, 2005)

trucking broker,i also runs trucks!
"If its on the map,I'll ship your crap from sea to shining sea"


----------



## Headshot17 (Nov 10, 2005)

I am a heavy equipment operator/supervisor for a pipeline company. We install all pipes for newly developed neighborhoods.  Also once the houses or buildings are built I go back and connect them to water and sewer before closing time.


----------



## Beagler (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm a meat cutter for Bi LO. And part time farmer.


----------



## CoacharoundHunting (Nov 10, 2005)

*job*

High School P.E. Teacher and Baseball Coach


----------



## Big Country (Nov 10, 2005)

C-130 a/c mechanic. Support the war fighter!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Nov 10, 2005)

*My Job...*

I work for the County Gov't. I am with the Water Department in the Distribution field. Pretty cool job and good folks to work with.


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 11, 2005)

I am a telco network engineer.

Dave1


----------



## alphachief (Nov 11, 2005)

I run a large infertility practice in Atlanta.  I manage over 100 women...I need my time in the woods!


----------



## Chuck C (Nov 11, 2005)

I sing the National Anthem at cock fights.


----------



## Dep6 (Nov 11, 2005)

Patrol Deputy


----------



## Darryl (Nov 11, 2005)

Manager at Blue Cross Blue Shield of Florida


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Nov 11, 2005)

Territory Sales Rep for Cummins Diesel engines.


----------



## jayrun (Nov 11, 2005)

Yet another Firefighter/EMT
I work for a major metro county fire service, and also as an EMT in Cobb County on a private ambulance service.

Hoping to get paramedic soonish.

Go Dawgs,
Jason


----------



## Goat (Nov 12, 2005)

Farrier


----------



## darrelllu613 (Nov 12, 2005)

union electrician and contractor...love it and it pays well.


----------



## TroutTackler (Nov 12, 2005)

I beat liberal sissies for a living!!!


----------



## Browningbowhunter (Nov 13, 2005)

I am a grease monkey plain and simple.  Ill work on anything from lawnmowers and bicycles to RV's and motorcycles.  I dont own the shop I work at but the boss is fairly hands off so I have a big hand in the shop.  I work Wednesday through sunday and in my off time on those days I do side mechanical work (will make house calls), pressure washing, yard work, carpentry, and occasionally some plumbing.  Some nights I help out at a taxidermy skinning deer.  Mondays and tuesdays are strictly for hunting, fishing, and a little sleeping.  In January Im going back to school to continue getting my degree in aerospace engineering.  have to back down to working just at the shop then, fish will be biting.


----------



## trickymickey (Nov 13, 2005)

*Warehouse manager*

Warehouse manager for a fireplace and insulation distribution company.


----------



## Heathen (Nov 13, 2005)

Just started a new job, working for Cobb Co. Parks & Rec.


----------



## Ehampt (Nov 13, 2005)

Health/PE teacher and head football coach. Hoping to be in admin. next year. Father of three.


----------



## Win270Brown (Nov 13, 2005)

Full time student, graduating this July. Work full time as a counselor for troubled teens at a place called Shepherd's Hill Farm in Martin, GA. I'm about to join Adventures In Missions as College Break Trip Coordinator-setting up and leading mission trips all around the world for college age students. Also full time husband, and will be a father in May!!!!!


----------



## maconducks (Nov 14, 2005)

Sell Drywall, Metal studs, Insulation, & Acoustical ceilings in the middle ga area..Even sell some to Parker Pheonix.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Nov 14, 2005)

Sell Timber And Recreational Land In Ga.
 Realestate Agent


----------



## cpaboy (Nov 14, 2005)

I guess my user name says it.  I look at little bitty numbers in little bitty boxes all day.


----------



## buckeroo (Nov 14, 2005)

TroutTackler said:
			
		

> I beat liberal sissies for a living!!!



WOW......you sir are my hero!!!!


----------



## Redman54 (Nov 14, 2005)

Probation Officer day, Police Officer night.


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 14, 2005)

My former life of 5 years I was a loan officer, now I'm a real estate agent(since March).


----------



## tomb1947 (Nov 14, 2005)

heavy equiptment sales 35 years....woods is the only peace I get in life......


----------



## N-MAC (Nov 14, 2005)

Land Surveyor, for some reason I thought that it would be an outside job.  Now i'm stuck in an office as a manager/babysitter for my employees and clients.


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 15, 2005)

*Siemens Communications Sales*

I'm a sales rep for Siemens, work with large enterprise organizations for solutions regarding their communications from security , to mobility, to voice over IP.


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 15, 2005)

work in IT. Pays ok, but on help desk and the same routine day after day, same issues all day long gets old quick. 
hate it...probably because of the Beaching from dr's all day when they cant figure out any password for anything.


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 15, 2005)

Senior Network Engineer for a manufacturing company in Chattanooga. Been doing it for 15 years. I specialize in security and VOIP


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 15, 2005)

ya, 
all I get all day is VOT....


----------



## mikey (Nov 15, 2005)

Phone support for those that dont know how.  I try to help when I can, but most of the time I aint much help.  Lost in the IT world


----------



## REDNECK_PRIDE (Nov 15, 2005)

College Student.... Wish I had a job.  Studying Mechnical Eng. with focus in manufacturing


----------



## displacedhntr (Nov 15, 2005)

Right now not much until I deploy again.  Trying to get as much deer hunting in before I go to the sand box.


----------



## uga_dawg62 (Nov 16, 2005)

nm


----------



## KillABiggin (Nov 16, 2005)

Application Load/Stress tester. I make sure that web sites can handle the amount of traffic it might be getting in the future. In the past, Developer..Developer Manager..Project Manager..Product Manager..Pre-Sales Engineer for a software testing company..Post-Sales Consultant for same company.

Puters are fun......but i would like it MUCH better sittin around the camp fire with the kids and shootin/eatin wild life. HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO TOLERANCE FOR VEGATARIAN...we really should just eat them and be done with it.


----------



## Guy (Nov 16, 2005)

Direct Response Marketing Sales/Brokerage.  Work for a company by the name of Direct Media out of Greenwich, CT

What I do is research direct mail lists for companies to market their products and/or publications.

A good example would be: selling subscribers from Peterson's Hunting Mag  and other Hunting publications to Treelounge.  they would send out an offer to buy their stands along with a promo video.  They have since been sold and i don't think they are promoting their stands very much.

Would love to get Bass Pro or Cabela's as a client.    As we all know, they mail quite often.


----------



## bdoutdoors (Nov 16, 2005)

Paper maker for international paper augusta mill. Starting a w.l habitat improvement company part time.


----------



## stickflinger (Nov 16, 2005)

*What do you do?*

I work for the DNR. I'll leave it at that, because I'm not the most liked person in the world come hunting season. But I love my job. Outside most of the time.


----------



## Condor (Nov 17, 2005)

General Manager for West Georgia Aerial Lift,  We rent, service and sell aerial work platforms (scissors & booms) to the commercial construction industry.


----------



## zirc_99 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Retired, Thank The Lord !!*

But my daughter is unemployed.......

anyone know of any Project Manager Jobs in the Environmental or Manufacturing-Engineer areas?

We live in East Atlanta burbs 30052.


----------



## Hawg (Nov 17, 2005)

Industrial/Commercial Electrical Foreman


----------



## Turk (Nov 17, 2005)

stickflinger said:
			
		

> I work for the DNR. I'll leave it at that, because I'm not the most liked person in the world come hunting season. But I love my job. Outside most of the time.


 I work for DNR too...however I like to think I am well liked during hunting season! At least by the vast majority of law abiding sportsmen I serve. Whether I'm liked by the poachers/slobs doesn't really concern me too much!


----------



## DCarter001 (Nov 17, 2005)

Pilot.  I'm flight instructing now in Jacksonville, Florida.  My day has lots of ups and downs, most of them intentional.  I should be flying jets in the spring.  In a former life, I was an Industrial Engineer in the textile industry.  While in that life, I had the honor and pleasure to know the one and only Daddy Rabbit, and advise any who can to take him up on that hunting trip.  Aubrey, tell Sue we said hey & God Bless.


----------



## Lowboy (Nov 18, 2005)

I am a swashbuckling Pirate............arrrrgghhhh


----------



## rabuncountyhunter (Nov 18, 2005)

I Am A Forester- Have To Work In The Woods All Day


----------



## Thunder Head (Nov 18, 2005)

I am a machinist/welder by trade. I work in the industrial engineering department at Patterson pump company. I do cnc programming, routing of jobs thru the shop, order tooling for all machines, process improvment projects and anything else they can hang around my neck.


----------

